# John Frame on RPW



## shackleton (Sep 6, 2007)

An article by John Frame on RPW.

http://reformedperspectives.org/new...cs2005.AFreshLookattheRegulativePrinciple.pdf


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 6, 2007)

Though there was no date, this I think is fairly old. For reviews of Frame's faulty view of the RPW, see Smith and Lachman's "Reframing Presbyterian Worship: A Critical Survey of the Worship Views of John M. Frame and R. J. Gore _The Confessional Presbyterian_ 1 (2005) 116-150, and Frank J. Smith, Ph.D., D.D. with Chris Coldwell "The Regulative Principle of Worship:Sixty Years in Reformed Literature Part One (1946–1999)" _CPJ_ 2 (2006) 89-164, and Part Two (2000–2007) _CPJ _3 forthcoming (2007) 159-219.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 6, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Though there was no date, this I think is fairly old. For reviews of Frame's faulty view of the RPW, see Smith and Lachman's "Reframing Presbyterian Worship: A Critical Survey of the Worship Views of John M. Frame and R. J. Gore _The Confessional Presbyterian_ 1 (2005) 116-150, and Frank J. Smith, Ph.D., D.D. with Chris Coldwell "The Regulative Principle of Worship:Sixty Years in Reformed Literature Part One (1946–1999)" _CPJ_ 2 (2006) 89-164, and Part Two (2000–2007) _CPJ _3 forthcoming (2007) 159-219.



 The CPJ 1, 2, and 3 has an incredibly thoroughgoing analysis of the RPW with specifce reference to Gore et al.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 6, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Though there was no date, this I think is fairly old. For reviews of Frame's faulty view of the RPW, see Smith and Lachman's "Reframing Presbyterian Worship: A Critical Survey of the Worship Views of John M. Frame and R. J. Gore _The Confessional Presbyterian_ 1 (2005) 116-150, and Frank J. Smith, Ph.D., D.D. with Chris Coldwell "The Regulative Principle of Worship:Sixty Years in Reformed Literature Part One (1946–1999)" _CPJ_ 2 (2006) 89-164, and Part Two (2000–2007) _CPJ _3 forthcoming (2007) 159-219.
> ...


Thanks Rich; let me add: Frame may be good on many things (for instance he is cited well in W. Gary Crampton's piece on Open Theism in the 2006 issue of _The Confessional Presbyterian_) but he is simply OFF the Westminster reservation on the RPW and that is putting it _kindly_.


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 7, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> but he is simply OFF the Westminster reservation on the RPW and that is putting it _kindly_.


----------



## CDM (Sep 7, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > NaphtaliPress said:
> ...



Yes, _very_ kindly


----------

